# My New Bespoke Oak Garage Build - Under Construction



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Well, well, well.... Been a while since I've been on here, work has been hectic and I've not really had time to spend as much time on the cars as I'd like...

On a lighter note, I've designed a bespoke oak garage and workshop build which has been underway for 4 weeks.

It comprises 2 double bay open garages, a single closed garage and a good sized workshop for the misses and her hat making.

Anyway, here's a few pics. I'll try and get some more up when I get a chance to.




























Soon to be its new home:










Little HDR shot:










Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ryan the Oak looks amazing just love these garages with the oak


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

subscribed 

looks good so far


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice, i'll look forward to seeing the end result.

Simon


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking good so far mate :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice. :thumb:
Are they going to be open fronted garages or wood doored?


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

svended said:


> Very nice. :thumb:
> Are they going to be open fronted garages or wood doored?


The double bays will remain open, but the large single bay will be closed.

The roof is nearly complete now (will get more pics tomorrow), and the entire structure should be completed by the end of next week hopefully!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah yes toying with that style over a modern brick one 
Watching with interest


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice so far, looking forward for the updates.


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Pics from today, nearly there!





































Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks... SO good. :argie::argie::argie:

I want one :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:doublesho loving it. Thats gotta be nearly costing as much as my house...:doublesho

As someone else said, the Oak is looking loverly....:thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

y not put doors on it tho? surely to keep everything nice and secure and dry?


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice....not really polite but can you give a ball park figure on costings, how will they seal the back to the wall?....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

If I could afford that I would have done oak too! Looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice garage


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wow that is really nice!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

That should last a few years. 

Fish


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice and tradditional looking


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Really nice , can t beat natural wood :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That's looks tremendous well done


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Love the double bay and the use of oak wood!!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

AAAHH mate, that is my ideal car garage, fair play, love the use of natural wood


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Really nice!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed! keep them pics coming!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome... would love to one day be in a position to have something like to play about in

Nice addition of the workshop to keep the other half happy to... :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks lovely!! :argie: :thumb:

What's holding the posts down onto the slab? (and likewise the posts onto the dwarf walls)


----------



## Mr.Hoog (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice, love natural wooden garages


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

stunning anything to do with real wood and i am dribbling


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice, althought it's traditional on the outside I would have to go modern on the inside


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work. Love the whole look of it. Why 2 open though? I guess it's in keeping with the surrounding area which isnt too shabby.


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comments chaps.

We've gone with the 2 open bays for ease of use really. It's basically a double car port. The closed garage is actually quite a bit bigger than it looks, and my detailing shall be done in there from now on. Our display garages will be used for those purposes once I've moved all my kit into the new build.

The structure has 30" foundations and the large supporting beams have been bolted together, rather like RSJs in a steel build.

The roof should be completed this week, then it’s on to sealing the build and the joy of electrics!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

looking nice mate, how is the building fixed to the ground though?


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

The supporting beams? Big F-off bolts!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Where the posts/columns meet the slab









It's just that on the previous photos, there's no holding-down bolts showing protruding from the new slab. 

Usually whit a post like this you'd see a formed steel 'cup' or plate 'cut into the column, one end of which would be bolted to the slab.

Not criticising by the way - just wondering! :thumb: It looks the bees baws :argie:


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

That post sits on top of a large pin which is buried about 24" into the ground and goes up the post about the same. It's not a true load baring post, so it didn't need to be too serious.

I'll take some more pics at the weekend so you can see its construction better.

Ryan


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ryan_W said:


> That post sits on top of a large pin which is buried about 24" into the ground and goes up the post about the same. It's not a true load baring post, so it didn't need to be too serious.
> 
> I'll take some more pics at the weekend so you can see its construction better.
> 
> Ryan


Yeah that would be great Ryan. What you thinking about storage solutions inside ?


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Haven't a bloody clue yet mate! I've got some new shelving that'll go up. I'm thinking down the middle of the bay, like a divider, but means I can access stuff from both sides? But probably across the back to free up some room... 

You guys got any imaginative storage solutions?!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You could keep the oak/wood theme going inside and maybe go for wall-mounted cupboards (like kitchen cupboards) for the lighter things. The carcasses would maybe need to be chipboard, but the fronts could easily be real wood or veneer.

I suppose it depends on your other ideas for inside...

I have a shelf running the full width of my garage, and it's really useful for storing and working on, only problem is it gets messy quickly. I find shelves and cupboards easier to keep tidy for some reason.


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Love the garage mate!! wish i had the space to do the same!!


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Updates?


----------

